# Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite



## marrkk1 (8. September 2014)

*Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Modem gekauft (Fritzbox 7490) und ich würde mir gerne einen richtig guten Wlan Stick kaufen.
Preis ist mir vollkommen egal (außer er geht über 100€).
Hat jemand vlt. einen Vorschlag?


----------



## norse (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*

so große Unterschiede gibts bei den Sticks nicht. wichitg ist beides, ein guter Router / AP und ein guter WLAN empfänger. Es bringt nix wenn du mit ner einfachen Fritzbox rumdümpelst und den teuersten WLAN stick nimmst. Da reicht jeder beliebige Stick, eher der Router limitiert dein wlan empfang

Wichitg ist auch die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Clients und die Entfernnung des PCs zum Router.

ASUS USB-AC56 AC1200, USB 3.0 (90IG00A0-BM0N00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der wäre gut, WLAN AC ist echt top, aber die Anbindung per USB nicht so ... USB 3.0 ist da defintiv pflicht! Denn sonst bremst der USB anschluss die Daten


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*



norse schrieb:


> Es bringt nix wenn du mit ner einfachen Fritzbox rumdümpelst und den teuersten WLAN stick nimmst.


 
Die FritzBox 7490 ist das Top-Modell mit 1300MBit/s im AC Wlan. Das schaffen die wenigsten Sticks.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ein Modell von AVM wegen der Kompatiblität besser wäre, aber der Asus-stick sollte auch sehr schnell sein.


----------



## norse (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*

Datenrate hat nix mit guter WLAN Leistung zu tun ... und die AVM Geräte haben bei weitem nicht die beste WLAN Leistung, das wollte ich damit sagen 
Komatibilität brauchst du nciht beachten... WLAN AC ist AC ...fertig. also da musst du wirklcih kein Stick von AVM nehmen. Der ASUS hat halt den Vorteil der externen Antenne ;9


----------



## marrkk1 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*

Außerdem muss das Wlan durch eine fette Betonwand. :/


----------



## norse (9. September 2014)

*AW: Ich suche den schnellsten Wlan Stick mit der größten Reichweite*

Beton oder stahlbeton? das ist leider ein enormer unterschied!
Alternative DLAN ein Option?


----------

